# Clomid has stopped me ovulating?!



## Wrightyminx (Apr 8, 2013)

I wondered if anyone could help me or has had the same thing? I have taken my first round of clomid 50mg cycle day 2-6, I usually ovulate normally on my own roughly day 16, this month I haven't had a positive opk, now on cycle day 23, I thought clomid was supposed to help ovulation not stop it??!!
Myself and husband have been ttc for 3 1/2 years, tests on hormones all ok and ovulating fine, husband also ok! Had test to check tubes are clear which they are! Confused.....!!
I heard you aren't supposed to use ovulation test strips on clomid as it can give you a false positive but in this case I haven't had any positive.... 
I would appreciate any comments thank you x


----------



## Ditz78 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Wrightyminx

I am in the same position, DH and I have been TTC for over 2 years no problems detected with either of us and were prescribed 100mg Clomid for 3 months.  I did ovulate on my own, well i did get positive OPK's anyway but my test showed my ovaries are a little under stimulated heance the Clomid i guess.  Anyway 1st month i did have positive opk but the last 2 months nothing.    It is very frustrating because you feel like you are going backwards rather than making any progress.  Are you going for 21 day Progesterone blood tests??  I've just been for my last one today and have an appointment with consultant in 3 weeks so i will no for sure if i did or didn't Ovulate.

Sorry i can't give you any answers, but thought i would respond as in same boat    As soon as i get some answers from Consultant i will let you know.

Ditz


----------



## Wrightyminx (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Ditz, thanks for your reply, yes it's really frustrating as I do feel like I have gone backwards, not going for any tests or scans to check follicles whilst my 3month supply of clomid, feel abit let down by consultant as we have just been given clomid and left to get on! After such a good feeling of being put on clomid now feel really disappointed its made things worse!
Fingers crossed for you that this cycle works  would be great if you can keep in touch with your progress xx


----------



## Ditz78 (Jan 2, 2013)

I will deffo keep you posted and ditto for you to.  I'm hopeful we will get there in the end   But it is a real rollercoaster!! 

Like you i feel a bit let down by my consultant i saw her last on Xmas Eve and she was horrible to me, really insensitive, She said "your not going to cry are you" i was like i might, what is it to you i am an emothional wreck.    So not looking forward to seeing her again she best have an attitude change.  It is a shame as i have read about some lovely consultant relationships on here and people going for scans every month and Follie tracking, its dificult when you feel like, here are the tablets go and get on with it.

Sorry had a bit of a rant there   I think i might be slightly aggresive    CD 22 and my P symptons have started  

Good luck, keep positive   sending lots    Feel free to PM me if you want to  

Ditz x


----------

